# 1/350 Scale Reliant



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Something that's in the works for when I get caught up on everything else.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Good Golly Miss Molly!!
Do you ever rest???


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

sold i want two


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Richard, you're gonna make me buy a larger house, just to hold all the 350-scale models I want to get, aren't you

Atlantis (Ken)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hoo boy, it's gonna be fun getting rid of THOSE seams!
Especially around the impulse deflection crystal.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Looks great! Are all those parts for making the master?


----------



## OneAM (Jul 9, 2008)

Is this for AW Studios? I seem to recall Vaderman mentioning a complete (i.e. non-conversion) kit for a 1/350 Reliant in the works.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

There She Is!

She tasks me...she tasks me and I'll HAVE IT!!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I was all set to try doing a PL conversion scratchbuild and if it came out well, make that into a kit. But I guess I'll just fork some cash over. 

I will also need two: Pre- and Post-Combat.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

John P said:


> Hoo boy, it's gonna be fun getting rid of THOSE seams!
> Especially around the impulse deflection crystal.


That's just how it came out of the 3d printer, the actual kit will be a top and bottom piece.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> There She Is!
> 
> She tasks me...she tasks me and I'll HAVE IT!!!


Oh boy. Here come those great TWOK (Moby Dick) quotes!

"I'll chase him round the moons of Nibia and round the Antares maelstrom and round perdition's flames before I give him up!" :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

REL said:


> That's just how it came out of the 3d printer, the actual kit will be a top and bottom piece.


Understood, I was just saying that in sympathy for you having to go thru that yourself.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm willing to bet this one is gonna beat some records in sales, I'll be taking one...


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

John P said:


> Hoo boy, it's gonna be fun getting rid of THOSE seams!
> Especially around the impulse deflection crystal.


The material is designed to be worked. The seams are of little concern. 
They are necessary because of the printing envelope. But in reality there is no limit to how big you can print, just how much you can afford.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

THIS IS IT!!!!!!!!!

This is the one i've dreamed of for oh so very long now......

Superb work as always, can't wait to see more!

I'm literally trembling with excitement!!!!

Rich


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What up with this project?

Wasn't there also a 1/1000 Reliant by you or someone else?


----------

